# Muzzleloader Season Opens Dec. 1, Antlerless Licenses Availa



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Muzzleloader Season Opens Dec. 1, Antlerless Licenses Available

North Dakota's muzzleloader season opens Friday, Dec. 1 at noon, and
hunters with a lottery muzzleloader license can hunt white-tailed deer
statewide.

In addition, hunters with unfilled second, third or other concurrent
season any-antlerless, antlerless whitetail, or antlerless mule deer
licenses, are valid. Hunters must use a muzzleloader, adhere to the
species printed on the license, and stay in the unit to which the
license is assigned.

Doe licenses are still available for hunters who would like to
participate in the muzzleloader season. Antlerless deer licenses are
available in units 1, 2D, 2E, 2F1, 2H, 2J2, 2K2, 2L, 3F1 and 4F. Again,
these remaining licenses must be used in the unit to which the license
is assigned.

Hunters can apply online from the state Game and Fish Department
website, gf.nd.gov. Residents and nonresidents are eligible to apply,
and licenses may be purchased throughout the season as long as they are
available.

The muzzleloader season continues through Dec. 17.


----------

